# Msnconfig problem.



## Northwings

I type in run msconfig, and it says I don't have permision to access this. I'm the only user on this computer, i'm the admistrator? I'm confused. Anyone want to help me out? thanks alot


----------



## Northwings

Anyone help ?


----------



## ThePCmaN

try and put.. msconfig.exe  .. its the samething really.. but see if itll let u if u put the " .exe " at the end.. thats odd tho.. it should let u Run it.. Run < msconfig .. then it should come up.. hmm


----------



## Northwings

Nope just gives me a message saying exactly this "This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Please contact system administrator. To my knowledge, I'm the only user on the computer, I should be the administrator.... It's really odd.


----------



## 4W4K3

Northwings said:
			
		

> Nope just gives me a message saying exactly this "This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Please contact system administrator. To my knowledge, I'm the only user on the computer, I should be the administrator.... It's really odd.



You're not jsut a power user correct? look at the computer accounts and see if you are under administrator group.


----------



## Northwings

I'm the only user of this computer, It's mine, I put it together and installed Xp on it myself. That's why I'm so confused.


----------



## b3n

Your not the only one who is confused.


----------



## Praetor

Can you get to mmc?


----------



## Northwings

What is mmc?


----------

